
Amazon to Disable S3 Path-Style Access Used to Bypass Censorship - joncrane
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/amazon-to-disable-s3-path-style-access-used-to-bypass-censorship/
======
joncrane
I saw the announcement several days ago, but I never realized the censorship
angle. I wonder if AWS will reconsider. I also wonder if AWS knows exactly
what they're doing here and are playing along with certain countries.

